
Sega Saturn CD – Cracked after 20 years - petetnt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOyfZex7B3E
======
Grazester
Someone has already made a cdrom drive replacement SD card board but this guy
maybe be the first to have thoroughly figured out the workings of the cdrom
controller.

